

Ask HN: What is your entertainment setup? - shiloa

Designing &amp; maintaining systems, building interfaces, implementing algorithms or just writing code for no particular reason are lots of fun - we all know that. But every now and then it feels great to just relax on the couch while watching a good movie or catching up on your favourite TV show.<p>Some of the best hardware&#x2F;software people read this forum, so I was wondering - what is your entertainment setup like? HD streamers, TV + Audio gear, costs&#x2F;benefits, recommendations, tips and anything else you can think of.
======
meub
My setup is relatively simple but I'm happy with it. All my content is stored
on a Synology DiskStation DS213 NAS with 2x3TB RAID 0 configured drives. This
is hands down the best NAS I've ever used. It's super easy to set up and the
interface is awesome (all linux-based). I've set it up with Dynamic DNS/Port
Forwarding so it's accessible from anywhere. The DS213 supports torrenting via
the "Download Station" and I use various RSS feeds to automatically download
the shows I like right on the NAS itself.

I stream content from the NAS to a little Pivos XIOS DS device running XBMC on
the local network. This little streamer handles HD content easily and it's
also officially supported by the XBMC team. I spray-painted it black so it
looks very similar to an AppleTV2. The Pivos is connected to my Samsung TV and
I use an MX-500 Universal Remote to control both the Pivos and my TV. It's a
great remote with amazing IR range, you don't even need to aim it. Pretty
regularly I will start a download on the NAS from work(or my phone) so it's
done and waiting to be watched when I get home.

All in all I really like this setup - virtually no maintenance and it works
perfectly for what I want. I went the whole custom LAMP + NAS Server route a
few years back. It worked ok but eventually proved to be too difficult to use
and maintain.

